# Caro mattia ...



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

Caro mattia apro un 3d solo per te.Consapevole del fatto che di quello che scriverò te ne sbatterai languidamente i coglioni,come al tuo solito,no?
Una piccola premessa:quando la tua storia stava finendo,e stava finendo come stava finendo...,in modo irrispettoso e con modalità comportamentali della tua donna quanto meno discutibili, se non proprio offensivi,io ogni santo giorno ti scrivevo dandoti del coglionazzo vero?
Ti davo del coglionazzo perchè era chiaro che in quel modo avresti perso la tua donna,che magari avresti perso comunque,ma era altrettanto chiaro che oltre a lei stavi perdendo la tua dignità di uomo,il tuo amor proprio,e quel minimo di considerazione che la tua ex donna aveva per te,che poi grazie alla tua indolenza del cazzo ha perso definitivamente andando a trombarsi un altro dopo APPENA tre mesi...e questo caro mattia che ti piaccia o meno è un cazzo di fatto.
Le donne ci perdonano tanto...,forse troppo....,quello che le donne difficilmente ci perdonano è vedere il proprio uomo perdere la propria dignità,il proprio amor proprio,e quando una donna perde il rispetto per il proprio uomo stai tranquillo che quello è IL MOMENTO CHE è FINITA PER SEMPRE,HAI PERSO PER SEMPRE QUELLA DONNA.Puoi perdere il suo amore,magari può esserci anche un ritorno,ma se perde stima e considerazione di te..è PERSA PER SEMPRE.
Ecco, tu ANCORA NON HAI CAPITO UN CAZZO DI NULLA.Tu ancora stai li cercando di elemosinare,una cazzo di attenzione,una cazzo di parola,un cazzo di contatto..............................
Un orsacchiotto cazzone e vuoto,che si emoziona per chi?per una che alla fine ti ha preso serenamente per il culo.
E allora sai cosa sarebbe stato giusto fare?IGNORARLA,rompere uno schema,HAI FATTO esattamente quello che lei si aspettava che tu facessi,andargli sotto da cazzone imbelle quale sei,e ancora non hai capito che hai perso questa donna proprio per il tuo essere cazzone e imbelle......................
A me fa male vederti fare ste boiate,fa male per motivi personali,fa male perchè alla metà dei tuoi anni avevo capito che prima di chiedere amore e rispetto ad una donna dobbiamo amore e rispetto a noi stessi,non si elemosinano i sentimenti e le attenzioni,e non possiamo chiedere rispetto ad altri se siamo i primi a non rispettarci.Questo ha un costo emotivo molto alto,per me ès tato altissimo,ma girare a testa alta vale qualsiasi prezzo da pagare.....
Mattia te ne sbatterai i coglioni,da orsacchiotto indolente e cazzone quale sei,però ricorda bene:io alla faccia del professorone di Vicenza..... ti avevo detto cosa stava succedendo e cosa sarebbe successo...ed è ANDATA ESATTAMENTE COSì...ora prosegui pure con il tuo osceno delirio.....!


Ps: vorrei leggere contributi di un certo spessore,per una cazzo di volta anche voi cercate di stupirmi,non con i soliti post da provinciali del cazzo arroganti e insipienti.


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2015)

Sei grande Clà.
Riesci a dire sempre le cose giuste anche usando un linguaggio colorito (cazzone, coglionazzo) senza un filo di aggressività. Le tue parole trasmettono dispiacere per Mattia e per come agisce. Spero che lui abbia le stesse sensazioni.


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Sei grande Clà.
> Riesci a dire sempre le cose giuste anche usando un linguaggio colorito (cazzone, coglionazzo) senza un filo di aggressività. Le tue parole trasmettono dispiacere per Mattia e per come agisce. Spero che lui abbia le stesse sensazioni.


A me dispiace e puoi intuire il perchè.........
Sei una naufraga anche tu.....,naufraga di questa onda lunga CHIAMATA amore che travolge tutto e tutti,non dandoti il tempo per capire,di respirare,spesso di reagire,ti senti soffocare,quasi morire,e quando quell'onda ti travolge e va via cosa resta?
Il deserto emotivo,la paura,il timore,nulla sarà come prima,hai anche paura di non farcela,ma cazzo.....SE NON RESTA IL RISPETTO PER TE STESSO,allora è finita  davvero.
Non è elemosinando a chi è andato via che riparti........
Ti rialzi ripartendo da te stesso....preservando la dignità di persona che ti è rimasta,ok ti ho persa,mi hai portato via tutto,sogni,ideali,progetti di vita,ma cazzo il bene che DOBBIAMO A NOI STESSI NON DEVE PORTARCELO VIA NESSUNO,e a NESSUNO DEVE ESSERE CONSENTITO DI FARLO...costi quel che costi....!


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Settembre 2015)

Non so chi sia Mattia (c'entra mica qualcosa con Tebe che è sparita? Manca qui sopra), ma ti ringrazio, oscuro, per il post.. ehm.. ficcante. Un colpo da 1000 per chi ha orecchie per sentire. Grazie


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

*No*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so chi sia Mattia (c'entra mica qualcosa con Tebe che è sparita? Manca qui sopra), ma ti ringrazio, oscuro, per il post.. ehm.. ficcante. Un colpo da 1000 per chi ha orecchie per sentire. Grazie


Mattia è bender.Ma sono consapevole che c'è chi vuole sentire,e c'è chi vuol sentire solo quello che gli fa comodo sentire.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

anche se la ex-ragazza di Bender si è comportata male negli ultimi tempi con lui, non si può trascurare l'aspetto che Bender ha ignorato per taaaaaanto tempo le richieste fatte da lei. Lei voleva sposarsi. Voleva una famiglia con lui. Lui non ha mosso dito per tanto tempo. Solo quando lei ha fatto capire che era troppo tardi, anche se ancora non capiva cosa significasse realmente. 

Bender dovrebbe andare da lei e scusarsi, per non aver preso sul serio le sue richieste di partecipazione. E riflettere, perché non la ha considerata. Perché non l'ha presa sul serio. Perché si è comportato così. Altro che ora stare a piangere ... e parlare di un grande amore che prova ancora per lei. Ma dove era questo amore prima? Giustifica tutto con il fatto che stava male. Beh, si prendono le mani della cara amata, e si chiede aiuto o comprensione per far smuovere le acque. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se la ex-ragazza di Bender si è comportata male negli ultimi tempi con lui, non si può trascurare l'aspetto che Bender ha ignorato per taaaaaanto tempo le richieste fatte da lei. Lei voleva sposarsi. Voleva una famiglia con lui. Lui non ha mosso dito per tanto tempo. Solo quando lei ha fatto capire che era troppo tardi, anche se ancora non capiva cosa significasse realmente.
> 
> ...



Se tu vuoi qualcosa che io per la mia immaturità non posso darti,non è che sei autorizzata a fare quello che ha fatto lei alla fine....non scherziamo proprio.
Non si possono muovere accuse ad uomo immaturo e viziato..e c'è modo e modo di lasciare le persone,si può farlo anche in modo corretto.
Sul resto sono d'accordo con te.Ma le scuse se le dovrebbero fare entrambi.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia è bender.Ma sono consapevole che c'è chi vuole sentire,e c'è chi vuol sentire solo quello che gli fa comodo sentire.



Ciao

e credi che Bender nella relazione con lei era differente? Prendeva solo quello che gli conveniva. 
E di ciò lei si è stufata. Anche se si è comportata male negli ultimi tempi ... ma tant'è. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu vuoi qualcosa che io per la mia immaturità non posso darti,non è che sei autorizzata a fare quello che ha fatto lei alla fine....non scherziamo proprio.
> Non si possono muovere accuse ad uomo immaturo e viziato..e c'è modo e modo di lasciare le persone,si può farlo anche in modo corretto.
> Sul resto sono d'accordo con te.Ma le scuse se le dovrebbero fare entrambi.



Ciao

lei non chiedeva la luna. Vatti a rileggere. Di partecipare ai servizi di casa. Di portare il cane fuori ... ecc. semplice partecipazione. Poi, se stava assieme a Bender, anche lei avrà avuto una sua porzione di immaturità. E lo ha dimostrato nel come lo ha lasciato. Se si dà comprensione da una parte, bisogna darla anche dall'altra. In più se l'argomento è lo stesso. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lei non chiedeva la luna. Vatti a rileggere. Di partecipare ai servizi di casa. Di portare il cane fuori ... ecc. semplice partecipazione. Poi, se stava assieme a Bender, anche lei avrà avuto una sua porzione di immaturità. E lo ha dimostrato nel come lo ha lasciato. Se si dà comprensione da una parte, bisogna darla anche dall'altra. In più se l'argomento è lo stesso.
> 
> ...


Infatti credo che bender sia stato sempre quello....!Dovrebbero scusarsi entrambi...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

*Vorrei*

aggiungere: credo che mattia abbia avuto una gran fortuna a trovare qui sopra più di una persona che si è presa a cuore la sua storia. Dovrebbe ascoltare di più quelle persone.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti credo che bender sia stato sempre quello....!Dovrebbero scusarsi entrambi...!



Ciao

infatti. 

Poi la incontra e si sente male, perché prova ancora tanto amore per lei. 
Ma di cosa si parla esattamente? Visto che continua tranquillamente a non fare nulla per cambiare proprio in ciò che lo ha diviso da lei. Sta qui a lagnarsi, che questo non gli piace e questo non lo vuole ... la camicia da fastidio ecc. che semi ha raccolto dalla sua storia?


sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aggiungere: credo che mattia abbia avuto una gran fortuna a trovare qui sopra più di una persona che si è presa a cuore la sua storia. Dovrebbe ascoltare di più quelle persone.



Ciao

non ascolta a nessuno. Come non ascoltava la sua ex, quando gli chiedeva di smuoversi. 
Credo, che ogni parola sia superflua a spiegare cosa consiste il non entrare in interazione con alti. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ascolta a nessuno. Come non ascoltava la sua ex, quando gli chiedeva di smuoversi.
> Credo, che ogni parola sia superflua a spiegare cosa consiste il non entrare in interazione con alti.
> ...


allora: pazienza


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora: pazienza



Ciao

non proprio. Quando si intuisce dove sta il problema, si può puntare meglio. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aggiungere: credo che mattia abbia avuto una gran fortuna a trovare qui sopra più di una persona che si è presa a cuore la sua storia. Dovrebbe ascoltare di più quelle persone.



Chiara ma mattia se ne frega.Come ce ne fregavamo noi a 17 anni pensando che il mondo era come dicevamo e pensavamo noi.
Usa il suo metro,applica il suo metro,fondamentalmente se ne frega degli altri,non gli passa manco per il cazzo,a 17 anni ero come lui...non in tutto ovviamente,con gli eccessi opposti.PURTROPPO.Continuerà così.....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro mattia apro un 3d solo per te.Consapevole del fatto che di quello che scriverò te ne sbatterai languidamente i coglioni,come al tuo solito,no?
> Una piccola premessa:quando la tua storia stava finendo,e stava finendo come stava finendo...,in modo irrispettoso e con modalità comportamentali della tua donna quanto meno discutibili, se non proprio offensivi,io ogni santo giorno ti scrivevo dandoti del coglionazzo vero?
> Ti davo del coglionazzo perchè era chiaro che in quel modo avresti perso la tua donna,che magari avresti perso comunque,ma era altrettanto chiaro che oltre a lei stavi perdendo la tua dignità di uomo,il tuo amor proprio,e quel minimo di considerazione che la tua ex donna aveva per te,che poi grazie alla tua indolenza del cazzo ha perso definitivamente andando a trombarsi un altro dopo APPENA tre mesi...e questo caro mattia che ti piaccia o meno è un cazzo di fatto.
> Le donne ci perdonano tanto...,forse troppo....,quello che le donne difficilmente ci perdonano è vedere il proprio uomo perdere la propria dignità,il proprio amor proprio,e quando una donna perde il rispetto per il proprio uomo stai tranquillo che quello è IL MOMENTO CHE è FINITA PER SEMPRE,HAI PERSO PER SEMPRE QUELLA DONNA.Puoi perdere il suo amore,magari può esserci anche un ritorno,ma se perde stima e considerazione di te..è PERSA PER SEMPRE.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto, le tue finalità nei confronti di Bender sono encomiabili. Poi se ci metti che c'è qualcosa di personale non posso far altro che stare a sentire ancor di più la profondità di ciò che hai scritto. Ma c'è un ma Clà, un ma che non dovrebbe esistere, un ma che non rispetta certi parametri comuni di sentire le situazioni, di provare certe emozioni e rispondere a queste tutti alla stessa maniera. Credo che Bender appartenga a ben altre modalità di comportamenti, che abbia nelle sue risposte e comportamenti parametri diversi da te, da me e dalla maggioranza, sono i suoi Clà. Sono sicuro che Bender ha ben capito che hai ragione, che abbiamo ragione, ma Bender è Bender, ha una sua personalità, sicuramente capace di cambiare un po ma non credo poi tanto. Io auguro a Bender di smetterla, di chiudere una volta per tutte i pensieri su questa donna, per dedicarsi a se stesso ed a chi saprà curarsi di lui amando quello che alla fine lui è, e lui è Bender, unico, come un po tutti. 

Porca paletta dovreste abitare vicini voi due, o avere un amico vicino che se lo porti al bar e piano piano gli insegni ad aver più amor proprio.


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto, le tue finalità nei confronti di Bender sono encomiabili. Poi se ci metti che c'è qualcosa di personale non posso far altro che stare a sentire ancor di più la profondità di ciò che hai scritto. Ma c'è un ma Clà, un ma che non dovrebbe esistere, un ma che non rispetta certi parametri comuni di sentire le situazioni, di provare certe emozioni e rispondere a queste tutti alla stessa maniera. Credo che Bender appartenga a ben altre modalità di comportamenti, che abbia nelle sue risposte e comportamenti parametri diversi da te, da me e dalla maggioranza, sono i suoi Clà. Sono sicuro che Bender ha ben capito che hai ragione, che abbiamo ragione, ma Bender è Bender, ha una sua personalità, sicuramente capace di cambiare un po ma non credo poi tanto. Io auguro a Bender di smetterla, di chiudere una volta per tutte i pensieri su questa donna, per dedicarsi a se stesso ed a chi saprà curarsi di lui amando quello che alla fine lui è, e lui è Bender, unico, come un po tutti.
> 
> Porca paletta dovreste abitare vicini voi due, o avere un amico vicino che se lo porti al bar e piano piano gli insegni ad aver più amor proprio.


Quoto tutto :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non proprio. Quando si intuisce dove sta il problema, si può puntare meglio.
> 
> ...


pazienza da parte nostra.
più che esortarlo non si può fare


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me dispiace e puoi intuire il perchè.........
> Sei una naufraga anche tu.....,naufraga di questa onda lunga CHIAMATA amore che travolge tutto e tutti,non dandoti il tempo per capire,di respirare,spesso di reagire,ti senti soffocare,quasi morire,e quando quell'onda ti travolge e va via cosa resta?
> Il deserto emotivo,la paura,il timore,nulla sarà come prima,hai anche paura di non farcela,ma cazzo.....SE NON RESTA IL RISPETTO PER TE STESSO,allora è finita  davvero.
> Non è elemosinando a chi è andato via che riparti........
> Ti rialzi ripartendo da te stesso....preservando la dignità di persona che ti è rimasta,ok ti ho persa,mi hai portato via tutto,sogni,ideali,progetti di vita,ma cazzo il bene che DOBBIAMO A NOI STESSI NON DEVE PORTARCELO VIA NESSUNO,e a NESSUNO DEVE ESSERE CONSENTITO DI FARLO...costi quel che costi....!


Non posso che essere d'accordo e tu sai anche il perché 
Si dice sempre "se non ti vuoi bene per primo..."


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non posso che essere d'accordo e tu sai anche il perché
> Si dice sempre "se non ti vuoi bene per primo..."


Bhe clà se vuole bene, a tal punto che non fa altro che coccolarsi, sparandosi pippe. 

Clààà oh clààà!!:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pazienza da parte nostra.
> più che esortarlo non si può fare


Non ho mai commentato se non sporadicamente le faccende di Mattia, già bastava e avanzava quello che altri utenti gli dicevano, ora sto maturando un sentimento diverso, di impotenza e di ineluttabilità. E' un sentimento odiosissimo,per me, perchè è diametralmente opposto al mio modo di sentire e di vedere le cose.
Sembra quasi una predestinazione, dove attori su un palcoscenico recitano un copione predisposto dal destino del loro carattere. Comparse in una rappresentazione scenica più grande di loro, dove nessuno sembra abbia forza, palle, coraggio di mollare. Lui, lei, l'altro, gli allontanamenti e i riavvicinamenti, la disperazione e la speranza inutile.
Inutile, ecco, inutile è la parola chiave.


----------



## Spot (7 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aggiungere: credo che mattia abbia avuto una gran fortuna a trovare qui sopra più di una persona che si è presa a cuore la sua storia. Dovrebbe ascoltare di più quelle persone.


Ma ascoltare non basta. La maggior parte del lavoro deve venire da dentro e la si fa in solitaria. Le persone, per quanto possano prodigarsi, possono solo funzionare da spunto positivo.
La capacità d'ascolto e l'attenzione vengono dopo. E sono solo riflesso del fatto che uno ci sta lavorando e quindi è recettivo verso gli stimoli esterni.


----------



## geko (7 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Credo che Bender appartenga a ben altre modalità di comportamenti, che abbia nelle sue risposte e comportamenti parametri diversi da te, da me e dalla maggioranza, sono i suoi Clà. Sono sicuro che Bender ha ben capito che hai ragione, che abbiamo ragione, ma Bender è Bender, ha una sua personalità, sicuramente capace di cambiare un po ma non credo poi tanto. *



Sì, ma il mondo se ne fotte di questo. Lui potrà anche continuare a credere a Babbo Natale, ma non dovrebbe stupirsi se non gli porta i regali.
Voglio dire, Bender mi sembra un ragazzo che per non voler soffrire per motivi _concreti_, vive in un mondo tutto suo, dove soffre come un folle per delle illusioni. Crede che i rapporti siano governati da regole che lui ha scelto per se stesso, e non c'è modo di spiegargli che la realtà è un'altra. 
Se provi a raccontargli gli abissi del mondo reale, lui ci vede superficialità senza rendersi conto che è l'esatto contrario! La realtà sarà pure amara e difficile da attraversare, ma a non accettarla ci si fa più male. 
Bender si fa del male perché non è capace di soffrire da adulto. 

Ma deve capirlo da solo. Spero che Mattia si renda presto conto che non può buttare via un altro singolo giorno della sua vita per qualcosa che non esiste.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho mai commentato se non sporadicamente le faccende di Mattia, già bastava e avanzava quello che altri utenti gli dicevano, ora sto maturando un sentimento diverso, di impotenza e di ineluttabilità. *E' un sentimento odiosissimo,per me, perchè è diametralmente opposto al mio modo di sentire e di vedere le cose.*
> Sembra quasi una predestinazione, dove attori su un palcoscenico recitano un copione predisposto dal destino del loro carattere. Comparse in una rappresentazione scenica più grande di loro, dove nessuno sembra abbia forza, palle, coraggio di mollare. Lui, lei, l'altro, gli allontanamenti e i riavvicinamenti, la disperazione e la speranza inutile.
> Inutile, ecco, inutile è la parola chiave.


condivido pienamente tutto, il neretto in particolare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma ascoltare non basta.* La maggior parte del lavoro deve venire da dentro e la si fa in solitaria.* Le persone, per quanto possano prodigarsi, possono solo funzionare da spunto positivo.
> La capacità d'ascolto e l'attenzione vengono dopo. E sono solo riflesso del fatto che uno ci sta lavorando e quindi è recettivo verso gli stimoli esterni.


quoto anche qui


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, ma il mondo se ne fotte di questo. Lui potrà anche continuare a credere a Babbo Natale, ma non dovrebbe stupirsi se non gli porta i regali.
> Voglio dire, Bender mi sembra un ragazzo che per non voler soffrire per motivi _concreti_, vive in un mondo tutto suo, dove soffre come un folle per delle illusioni. Crede che i rapporti siano governati da regole che lui ha scelto per se stesso, e non c'è modo di spiegargli che la realtà è un'altra.
> Se provi a raccontargli gli abissi del mondo reale, lui ci vede superficialità senza rendersi conto che è l'esatto contrario! La realtà sarà pure amara e difficile da attraversare, ma a non accettarla ci si fa più male.
> Bender si fa del male perché non è capace di soffrire da adulto.
> ...


Gekuzzo beddro io sono d'accordo cuttia, u sai vero? Ma Bender è adulto, un adulto che è cresciuto con le sue modalità. è cresciuto con la sua personalità, Bender è bender, ha un suo carattere, ha un modo di reagire che rispecchia quello in cui lui crede, in quello in cui lui è. Secondo me. Sono sicuro che Bender leggendo le varie risposte di oscuro nicka ban etc, ha capito bene che dovrebbe modificare qualcosa, ma non è facile gekuzzo. Ed io non gli do colpe, non ha colpe, eventualmente ha commesso degli errori che fanno parte del suo universo del suo modo di vivere, che non nè il mio nè il tuo. 
Ha scritto bene la matraini una cosa, noi siamo qua per consigliarlo, e soltanto questo possiamo fare.


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, ma il mondo se ne fotte di questo. Lui potrà anche continuare a credere a Babbo Natale, ma non dovrebbe stupirsi se non gli porta i regali.
> Voglio dire, Bender mi sembra un ragazzo che per non voler soffrire per motivi _concreti_, vive in un mondo tutto suo, dove soffre come un folle per delle illusioni. Crede che i rapporti siano governati da regole che lui ha scelto per se stesso, e non c'è modo di spiegargli che la realtà è un'altra.
> Se provi a raccontargli gli abissi del mondo reale, lui ci vede superficialità senza rendersi conto che è l'esatto contrario! La realtà sarà pure amara e difficile da attraversare, ma a non accettarla ci si fa più male.
> Bender si fa del male perché non è capace di soffrire da adulto.
> ...


non è che non se ne renda conto.   gli è che non gli interessa.  essendo un ragazzino viziato e brufoloso, si comporta e si esprime come tale.

e rifiuta sistematicamente ogni cosa lo costringa invece a fare i conti con la sua età reale.

il discorso sulle camicie era emblematico.     e sì credo abbia ragione Spleen.    ragionare con Bender non è frustrante.

è semplicemente inutile.


----------



## Spot (7 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gekuzzo beddro io sono d'accordo cuttia, u sai  vero? Ma Bender è adulto, un adulto che è cresciuto con le sue modalità.  è cresciuto con la sua personalità, Bender è bender, ha un suo  carattere, ha un modo di reagire che rispecchia quello in cui lui crede,  in quello in cui lui è. Secondo me. *Sono sicuro che Bender  leggendo le varie risposte di oscuro nicka ban etc, ha capito bene che  dovrebbe modificare qualcosa, ma non è facile gekuzzo.* Ed io  non gli do colpe, non ha colpe, eventualmente ha commesso degli errori  che fanno parte del suo universo del suo modo di vivere, che non nè il  mio nè il tuo.
> Ha scritto bene la matraini una cosa, noi siamo qua per consigliarlo, e soltanto questo possiamo fare.


Mica tanto convinta io invece.
Non mi ricordo chi, qua dentro, aveva utilizzato il termine "comportamento passivo-aggressivo".
Ecco, secondo me è piuttosto azzeccato.

E anche sulla mancanza di colpe avrei da ridire. 
Deresponsabilizzarsi nei confronti della realtà è una colpa grave a mio avviso, verso sè stessi.
Soprattutto se si parla di un giovane uomo.



E la smetto, che già un paio di volte sono passata per la cattivona di turno.


----------



## Nicka (7 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che non se ne renda conto.   gli è che non gli interessa. * essendo un ragazzino viziato e brufoloso, *si comporta e si esprime come tale.
> 
> e rifiuta sistematicamente ogni cosa lo costringa invece a fare i conti con la sua età reale.
> 
> ...


Non è viziato.
Crescere sotto una campana di vetro non ti rende viziato. Ti rende pauroso, ti rende indifeso, ti rende ignorante, ti rende anche ridicolo ma non voglio essere offensiva. Penso alle lettere, penso agli approcci fallimentari, penso ai metodi che intavola per riuscire a comunicare con una ragazza che non sia la sua ex. Lui ha conosciuto solo lei, ha avuto solo quella relazione e solo con lei si è interfacciato. Si è completamente chiuso al mondo perchè per lui il mondo era tutto lì.
Essere viziati è altro, fosse stato viziato non si sarebbe ridotto così.
E io capisco Oscuro che tenta di spronarlo, come per certi versi provo a fare io e provano a fare altre persone. Semplicemente perchè la sostanza è che è un bravo ragazzo...che ha appunto avuto la sfiga di crescere nascosto dal mondo vero, che ha una sua purezza, che ha quel disincanto che per certi versi apprezzo perchè io l'ho perso molti anni fa. E' il classico ragazzo che ti fa venire voglia di abbracciarlo per proteggerlo dal mondo...e visto che non è giusto è meglio qualche calcio nel sedere per fargli capire che la gente ti può (e deve) fare male, che puoi (e devi) cadere per poterti rialzare. Benny mi dà l'idea di non essersi mai sbucciato le ginocchia, ma è prassi nel corso della vita.
E aggiungo: non è nemmeno brufoloso.  Anzi ha un bel viso. Per me.

Benny, vaffanculo va...così riequilibrio!


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non è viziato.
> Crescere sotto una campana di vetro non ti rende viziato. Ti rende pauroso, ti rende indifeso, ti rende ignorante, ti rende anche ridicolo ma non voglio essere offensiva. Penso alle lettere, penso agli approcci fallimentari, penso ai metodi che intavola per riuscire a comunicare con una ragazza che non sia la sua ex. Lui ha conosciuto solo lei, ha avuto solo quella relazione e solo con lei si è interfacciato. Si è completamente chiuso al mondo perchè per lui il mondo era tutto lì.
> Essere viziati è altro, fosse stato viziato non si sarebbe ridotto così.
> E io capisco Oscuro che tenta di spronarlo, come per certi versi provo a fare io e provano a fare altre persone. Semplicemente perchè la sostanza è che è un bravo ragazzo...che ha appunto avuto la sfiga di crescere nascosto dal mondo vero, che ha una sua purezza, che ha quel disincanto che per certi versi apprezzo perchè io l'ho perso molti anni fa. E' il classico ragazzo che ti fa venire voglia di abbracciarlo per proteggerlo dal mondo...e visto che non è giusto è meglio qualche calcio nel sedere per fargli capire che la gente ti può (e deve) fare male, che puoi (e devi) cadere per poterti rialzare. Benny mi dà l'idea di non essersi mai sbucciato le ginocchia, ma è prassi nel corso della vita.
> ...



Lui è accecato come ero accecato io.Non ascolta nessuno,come non ascoltavo nessuno io.Certo io per motivi opposti ai suoi,ma non c'era verso, è anche vero che ero solo,e chi avevo intorno,alla fine sposava la mia causa,che tanto giusta non era...!Se avessi avuto un oscuro sulla mia strada forse....qualche domanda in più...


----------



## Nicka (7 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui è accecato come ero accecato io.Non ascolta nessuno,come non ascoltavo nessuno io.Certo io per motivi opposti ai suoi,ma non c'era verso, è anche vero che ero solo,e chi avevo intorno,alla fine sposava la mia causa,che tanto giusta non era...!*Se avessi avuto un oscuro sulla mia strada forse*....qualche domanda in più...


O una Nicka...


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> O una Nicka...


Ancora meglio..una nicka....


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è viziato.
> Crescere sotto una campana di vetro non ti rende viziato. Ti rende pauroso, ti rende indifeso, ti rende ignorante, ti rende anche ridicolo ma non voglio essere offensiva. Penso alle lettere, penso agli approcci fallimentari, penso ai metodi che intavola per riuscire a comunicare con una ragazza che non sia la sua ex. Lui ha conosciuto solo lei, ha avuto solo quella relazione e solo con lei si è interfacciato. Si è completamente chiuso al mondo perchè per lui il mondo era tutto lì.
> Essere viziati è altro, fosse stato viziato non si sarebbe ridotto così.
> E io capisco Oscuro che tenta di spronarlo, come per certi versi provo a fare io e provano a fare altre persone. Semplicemente perchè la sostanza è che è un bravo ragazzo...che ha appunto avuto la sfiga di crescere nascosto dal mondo vero, che ha una sua purezza, che ha quel disincanto che per certi versi apprezzo perchè io l'ho perso molti anni fa. E' il classico ragazzo che ti fa venire voglia di abbracciarlo per proteggerlo dal mondo...e visto che non è giusto è meglio qualche calcio nel sedere per fargli capire che la gente ti può (e deve) fare male, che puoi (e devi) cadere per poterti rialzare. Benny mi dà l'idea di non essersi mai sbucciato le ginocchia, ma è prassi nel corso della vita.
> ...


Quotissimo!!!


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mica tanto convinta io invece.
> Non mi ricordo chi, qua dentro, aveva utilizzato il termine "comportamento passivo-aggressivo".
> Ecco, secondo me è piuttosto azzeccato.
> 
> ...


L abbiamo definito così io e Dalida, e Brunetta anche...
Quando sei passata per cattivona? A me sembra che le tue critiche siano state sempre costruttive e di avertelo anche scritto


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui è accecato come ero accecato io.Non ascolta nessuno,come non ascoltavo nessuno io.Certo io per motivi opposti ai suoi,ma non c'era verso, è anche vero che ero solo,e chi avevo intorno,alla fine sposava la mia causa,che tanto giusta non era...!Se avessi avuto un oscuro sulla mia strada forse....qualche domanda in più...


Se ce l'avessi avuto io qualche anno fa... 
Ma va bene pure ora! :up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Se ce l'avessi avuto io qualche anno fa...
> Ma va bene pure ora! :up:


Sai non è detto.Di fondo vieni ascoltato solo quando quello che dici è quello che vuol fare il tuo interlocutore del momento....


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro mattia apro un 3d solo per te.Consapevole del fatto che di quello che scriverò te ne sbatterai languidamente i coglioni,come al tuo solito,no?
> Una piccola premessa:quando la tua storia stava finendo,e stava finendo come stava finendo...,in modo irrispettoso e con modalità comportamentali della tua donna quanto meno discutibili, se non proprio offensivi,io ogni santo giorno ti scrivevo dandoti del coglionazzo vero?
> Ti davo del coglionazzo perchè era chiaro che in quel modo avresti perso la tua donna,che magari avresti perso comunque,ma era altrettanto chiaro che oltre a lei stavi perdendo la tua dignità di uomo,il tuo amor proprio,e quel minimo di considerazione che la tua ex donna aveva per te,che poi grazie alla tua indolenza del cazzo ha perso definitivamente andando a trombarsi un altro dopo APPENA tre mesi...e questo caro mattia che ti piaccia o meno è un cazzo di fatto.
> Le donne ci perdonano tanto...,forse troppo....,quello che le donne difficilmente ci perdonano è vedere il proprio uomo perdere la propria dignità,il proprio amor proprio,e quando una donna perde il rispetto per il proprio uomo stai tranquillo che quello è IL MOMENTO CHE è FINITA PER SEMPRE,HAI PERSO PER SEMPRE QUELLA DONNA.Puoi perdere il suo amore,magari può esserci anche un ritorno,ma se perde stima e considerazione di te..è PERSA PER SEMPRE.
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se la ex-ragazza di Bender si è comportata male negli ultimi tempi con lui, non si può trascurare l'aspetto che Bender ha ignorato per taaaaaanto tempo le richieste fatte da lei. Lei voleva sposarsi. Voleva una famiglia con lui. Lui non ha mosso dito per tanto tempo. Solo quando lei ha fatto capire che era troppo tardi, anche se ancora non capiva cosa significasse realmente.
> 
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> Non ho mai commentato se non sporadicamente le faccende di Mattia, già bastava e avanzava quello che altri utenti gli dicevano, ora sto maturando un sentimento diverso, di impotenza e di ineluttabilità. E' un sentimento odiosissimo,per me, perchè è diametralmente opposto al mio modo di sentire e di vedere le cose.
> Sembra quasi una predestinazione, dove attori su un palcoscenico recitano un copione predisposto dal destino del loro carattere. Comparse in una rappresentazione scenica più grande di loro, dove nessuno sembra abbia forza, palle, coraggio di mollare. Lui, lei, l'altro, gli allontanamenti e i riavvicinamenti, la disperazione e la speranza inutile.
> Inutile, ecco, inutile è la parola chiave.





geko ha detto:


> Sì, ma il mondo se ne fotte di questo. Lui potrà anche continuare a credere a Babbo Natale, ma non dovrebbe stupirsi se non gli porta i regali.
> Voglio dire, Bender mi sembra un ragazzo che per non voler soffrire per motivi _concreti_, vive in un mondo tutto suo, dove soffre come un folle per delle illusioni. Crede che i rapporti siano governati da regole che lui ha scelto per se stesso, e non c'è modo di spiegargli che la realtà è un'altra.
> Se provi a raccontargli gli abissi del mondo reale, lui ci vede superficialità senza rendersi conto che è l'esatto contrario! La realtà sarà pure amara e difficile da attraversare, ma a non accettarla ci si fa più male.
> Bender si fa del male perché non è capace di soffrire da adulto.
> ...


Bender non sa chiedere. 

Assumendosi le sue richieste. 

E di conseguenza non sa dire neanche sì o no. 

Va per re-azione. 

Tanto che incontra la tipa e anzichè chiedere direttamente "ti rimetti con me che ti amo tanto" mette lei, e mette se stesso, in condizione di ambiguità. Fra il detto e il non detto. 

Anche l'ignorarla sarebbe stata un'azione di autoaffermazione. Ma non sapendo chiedere non può neanche non chiedere. 

E se ne resta lì a dibattersi. Come un pesce senza ossigeno. 

Molto probabilmente era una caratteritica della loro forma di comunicazione. E della loro dinamica relazionale. 

Ecco perchè lascia la sensazione di inutilità. 

E anche perchè non sa soffrire in modo adulto. Non si può soffrire in modo liberatorio quando non si è in grado di assumersi la responsabilità del proprio chiedere e del proprio dire. 

Bender questo non è ancora capace di farlo. Neanche qui sul forum.

E dibattersi fra detto e non detto è un modo comodissimo per non smuoversi di un passo. Per non cambiare niente. per non mettersi in gioco. 

La sua ex probabilmente aveva la stessa difficoltà. Del chiedere e del dire per affermare se stessa. 

E infatti ha dovuto fare un giro lunghissimo e incasinatissimo per mollarlo. 

Che poi queste dinamiche sono invischianti, perchè mancano di chiarezza. Con il proprio volere e con il proprio sentire. 

in tutto questo l'amore non c'entra niente. Ma è una buona scappatoia. 

E infatti bender neanche sa dire perchè ama la sua ex. O perchè gli manca..se non vagamente e per stereotipi.

Mi dispiace...perchè questa cosa del chiedere, non la si impara da soli...serve stare in relazione.  
Da soli si fa il punto. Ma la sperimentazione è solo in relazione. E anche la possibilità di cambiamento. 

Salvo voler diventare asceti eremiti. Ma non so se lì vale.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Settembre 2015)

Mah..


----------



## Spot (7 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> L abbiamo definito così io e Dalida, e Brunetta anche...
> Quando sei passata per cattivona? A me sembra che le tue critiche siano state sempre costruttive e di avertelo anche scritto


Ma si, certo 
Però in questo forum c'è chi lo sa prendere meglio 
Com'è normale che sia.

(intanto non s'è visto, dov'è finito?)


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma si, certo
> Però in questo forum c'è chi lo sa prendere meglio
> Com'è normale che sia.
> 
> (intanto non s'è visto, dov'è finito?)


Assolutamente 
A mio avviso anche se sei stata "dura" non sei mai stata offensiva.
Mattia? Non mi stupirebbe se fosse un po' stufo di sentirsi insultare gratuitamente. 

Puoi essere refrattario ai consigli, "de coccio", può essere inutile parlare con te, puoi essere un muro, tutto quello che volete ma nulla legittima l'insulto e l'offesa gratuiti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, ma il mondo se ne fotte di questo. Lui potrà anche continuare a credere a Babbo Natale, ma non dovrebbe stupirsi se non gli porta i regali.
> Voglio dire, Bender mi sembra un ragazzo che per non voler soffrire per motivi _concreti_, vive in un mondo tutto suo, dove soffre come un folle per delle illusioni. Crede che i rapporti siano governati da regole che lui ha scelto per se stesso, e non c'è modo di spiegargli che la realtà è un'altra.
> Se provi a raccontargli gli abissi del mondo reale, lui ci vede superficialità senza rendersi conto che è l'esatto contrario! La realtà sarà pure amara e difficile da attraversare, ma a non accettarla ci si fa più male.
> Bender si fa del male perché non è capace di soffrire da adulto.
> ...



Vero tutto e anche le osservazioni di altri.
Ma non è vera l'ultima frase.
Non si riesce da soli a uscire da una gabbia del genere. Ci vuole una terapia.


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è viziato.
> Crescere sotto una campana di vetro non ti rende viziato. Ti rende pauroso, ti rende indifeso, ti rende ignorante, ti rende anche ridicolo ma non voglio essere offensiva. Penso alle lettere, penso agli approcci fallimentari, penso ai metodi che intavola per riuscire a comunicare con una ragazza che non sia la sua ex. Lui ha conosciuto solo lei, ha avuto solo quella relazione e solo con lei si è interfacciato. Si è completamente chiuso al mondo perchè per lui il mondo era tutto lì.
> Essere viziati è altro, fosse stato viziato non si sarebbe ridotto così.
> E io capisco Oscuro che tenta di spronarlo, come per certi versi provo a fare io e provano a fare altre persone. Semplicemente perchè la sostanza è che è un bravo ragazzo...che ha appunto avuto la sfiga di crescere nascosto dal mondo vero, che ha una sua purezza, che ha quel disincanto che per certi versi apprezzo perchè io l'ho perso molti anni fa. E' il classico ragazzo che ti fa venire voglia di abbracciarlo per proteggerlo dal mondo...e visto che non è giusto è meglio qualche calcio nel sedere per fargli capire che la gente ti può (e deve) fare male, che puoi (e devi) cadere per poterti rialzare. Benny mi dà l'idea di non essersi mai sbucciato le ginocchia, ma è prassi nel corso della vita.
> ...


l'ho visto anch'io in faccia, lo so che non è brufoloso.   era una semimetafora.

e non dubito che faccia venire voglia di abbracciarlo per proteggerlo dalla vita.   ma è un lusso che a 31-32 anni nessuno si può permettere.    ed in questo sta il suo essere viziato.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> Assolutamente
> A mio avviso anche se sei stata "dura" non sei mai stata offensiva.
> Mattia? Non mi stupirebbe se fosse un po' stufo di sentirsi insultare gratuitamente.
> 
> Puoi essere refrattario ai consigli, "de coccio", può essere inutile parlare con te, puoi essere un muro, tutto quello che volete ma nulla legittima l'insulto e l'offesa gratuiti.


Io non ho la presunzione di consigliare nessuno.Sopratutto se il consiglio non è richiesto come in questo caso.
E sono consapevole di quanto mattia se ne sbatterà i coglioni.Cosa che ha sempre fatto.
E lo ha fatto pure quando gli scrivevo all'epoca, che i comportamenti della donna non lasciavano presagire nulla di buono,e lui continuava a dissentire con frasi della serie:tu non la conosci......,lei non è il tipo......,la storia non è finita....MORALE DELLA FAVOLA TRE MESI DOPO STAVA CON UN UN ALTRO...e non credo che questa nuova frequentazione sia iniziata 89 giorni dopo aver lasciato mattia,questo a mio avviso già c'era...al di là poi delle sue sparizioni notturne mentre ancora stavano insieme....!Dove cazzo vai di notte?al cinema?a vedere che?
Mattia amava ascoltare il conte e la sua corte dei miracoli....quelli del"po essè tutto".....quelli del"oscuro è troppo intransigente"ed è finita come è finita,con mattia chiuso al bagno a piangere e la sua donna a pecorella in camporella......!
Adesso ci risiamo ovviamente.Altro giro altra corsa.....e cosi va sta cazzo di giostra,dove mattia è quello che prende calci in culo.....


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho la presunzione di consigliare nessuno.Sopratutto se il consiglio non è richiesto come in questo caso.
> E sono consapevole di quanto mattia se ne sbatterà i coglioni.Cosa che ha sempre fatto.
> E lo ha fatto pure quando gli scrivevo all'epoca, che i comportamenti della donna non lasciavano presagire nulla di buono,e lui continuava a dissentire con frasi della serie:tu non la conosci......,lei non è il tipo......,la storia non è finita....MORALE DELLA FAVOLA TRE MESI DOPO STAVA CON UN UN ALTRO...e non credo che questa nuova frequentazione sia iniziata 89 giorni dopo aver lasciato mattia,questo a mio avviso già c'era...al di là poi delle sue sparizioni notturne mentre ancora stavano insieme....!Dove cazzo vai di notte?al cinema?a vedere che?
> Mattia amava ascoltare il conte e la sua corte dei miracoli....quelli del"po essè tutto".....quelli del"oscuro è troppo intransigente"ed è finita come è finita,con mattia chiuso al bagno a piangere e la sua donna a pecorella in camporella......!
> Adesso ci risiamo ovviamente.Altro giro altra corsa.....e cosi va sta cazzo di giostra,dove mattia è quello che prende calci in culo.....


Allora. La questione PER ME è su due piani diversi. Mi spiego:
Su tutto ciò che concerne i "consigli", i pareri, l"aiuto" etc la penso come te, Nicka, Spleen, Geko etc. Sono d'accordo, Mattia rifiuta qualsiasi visione della questione che non sia quella che si vuoe sentir dire..come dici giustamente tu, come faceva la corte dei miracoli del "po esse".
E io mi permetto di affermare questo perché ho interagito con lui in privato, come altri qui, e so che "non ce sente".

Su un piano diverso sta l'insulto e l'offesa gratuiti che vengono puntualmente indirizzati a Mattia in virtù della sua refrattarietà. E questa è una cosa che non tollero. Mi fa veramente chiudere la vena.
E nemmeno capisco che gusto ci possa essere ad offendere qualcuno che tanto nemmeno ti risponde e ti ignora...


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero tutto e anche le osservazioni di altri.
> Ma non è vera l'ultima frase.
> Non si riesce da soli a uscire da una gabbia del genere. Ci vuole una terapia.



Ciao

concordo. 
Mancano gli strumenti. E quelli vanno costruiti piano piano, con un aiuto professionale. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Allora. La questione PER ME è su due piani diversi. Mi spiego:
> Su tutto ciò che concerne i "consigli", i pareri, l"aiuto" etc la penso come te, Nicka, Spleen, Geko etc. Sono d'accordo, Mattia rifiuta qualsiasi visione della questione che non sia quella che si vuoe sentir dire..come dici giustamente tu, come faceva la corte dei miracoli del "po esse".
> E io mi permetto di affermare questo perché ho interagito con lui in privato, come altri qui, e so che "non ce sente".
> 
> ...


Io non insulto mattia,però l'ammetto,ho una gran voglia di rappresentargli quanto mi ha fortemente depredato i coglioni.


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non insulto mattia,però l'ammetto,ho una gran voglia di rappresentargli quanto mi ha fortemente depredato i coglioni.


lo so.. anche a me  mi ha abbastanza esasperata.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> lo so.. anche a me  mi ha abbastanza esasperata.


Lui deve sbagliare con la sua testa.....!
Poi però devo pure mettere da parte la presunzione.A mattia e cazzo se sei in autostrada e tutti vanno nella direzione opposta alla tua...fattè prende il cazzo di dubbio che non sono loro contromano....e cazzo.


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui deve sbagliare con la sua testa.....!
> Poi però devo pure mettere da parte la presunzione.A mattia e cazzo se sei in autostrada e tutti vanno nella direzione opposta alla tua...fattè prende il cazzo di dubbio che non sono loro contromano....e cazzo.


e quoto, e lo sai. 

ma quello che credo io, è che il cazzo di dubbio non se lo fa prendere proprio perché, secondo lui, "tanto ogni cosa che faccio mi dite che non va bene". perchè effettivamente, ogni cosa che viene qui a scrivere, gli si inveisce contro (e non parlo di te Clà, ovvio!).

allora, si mette su badoo "e sei un cojone che cazzo fai su badoo deficiente la donna giusta non si trova lì".

si mette a fare il corso di speleologia "e che cazzo ci fai ma che è ma sei demente ma guarda che faccia in quelle foto a cojone"

si mette a fare il corso (quello a LoANO, non so di che) "imbecille bla bla"

ma da una persona che ha sempre vissuto nel mondo dei sogni comportandosi come un 15enne (e lui lo sa bene), da un Mattia, che cena con salame e tiramisù, che ancora si colpevolizza della fine della sua relazione non accettando che lei L'HA LASCIATO E DOPO 3 MESI AVEVA UN ALTRO, cosa ci si aspetta? che in un anno di separazione e visto che viene a scrivere qui diventi CEO della Apple e abbia uno stuolo di donne degno dei video dei rapper americani?


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> e quoto, e lo sai.
> 
> ma quello che credo io, è che il cazzo di dubbio non se lo fa prendere proprio perché, secondo lui, "tanto ogni cosa che faccio mi dite che non va bene". perchè effettivamente, ogni cosa che viene qui a scrivere, gli si inveisce contro (e non parlo di te Clà, ovvio!).
> 
> ...


Ok.Però mattia devo pure discernere.
Se nicka,banshee ti dicono cose è un discorso,se il pizzardone de milano ti offende è un altro discorso.
Deve pure capire quello che gli viene detto e DEVE PESARE DA CHI GLI VIENE DETTO.Il pizzardone insulta tutti,va preso per quello che è,non è mica colpa sua,la colpa è di chi gli ha fatto credere di essere un semi dio e non si capisce poi su quale cazzo di basi...visto che è arrivato in questo posto con moglie  e due figli con la coda fra le gambe l'avatar da pistolero chiedendo consigli su come approcciare na cazzo di cassiera....se non è il livello di mattia poco ci manca....!
Anche lui cazzo smettesse di indossare i panni di fantozzi.....


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok.Però mattia devo pure discernere.
> Se nicka,banshee ti dicono cose è un discorso,se il pizzardone de milano ti offende è un altro discorso.
> Deve pure capire quello che gli viene detto e DEVE PESARE DA CHI GLI VIENE DETTO.Il pizzardone insulta tutti,va preso per quello che è,non è mica colpa sua,la colpa è di chi gli ha fatto credere di essere un semi dio e non si capisce poi su quale cazzo di basi...visto che è arrivato in questo posto con moglie  e due figli con la coda fra le gambe l'avatar da pistolero chiedendo consigli su come approcciare na cazzo di cassiera....se non è il livello di mattia poco ci manca....!
> Anche lui cazzo smettesse di indossare i panni di fantozzi.....


io non mi riferisco a lui. Lui insulta tutti indistintamente. Handicappata, mongoloide, mongola, cojona, imbecille, testa di cazzo, sono epiteti ai quali nemmeno faccio caso.

io parlo di chi ha comportamenti normali con tutti e invece con Mattia diventa una belva senza motivo.

e mi urta, c'agg fa.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Bè*



banshee ha detto:


> io non mi riferisco a lui. Lui insulta tutti indistintamente. Handicappata, mongoloide, mongola, cojona, imbecille, testa di cazzo, sono epiteti ai quali nemmeno faccio caso.
> 
> io parlo di chi ha comportamenti normali con tutti e invece con Mattia diventa una belva senza motivo.
> 
> e mi urta, c'agg fa.


Capisco.Ma capisco pure chi poi alla fine si dissangua i coglioni.....ma mattia si è offeso?ndo sta?


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco.Ma capisco pure chi poi alla fine si dissangua i coglioni.....ma mattia si è offeso?ndo sta?


non lo so..

il problema è che secondo me lui butta tutto nello stesso calderone ormai...ovvero "ogni cosa che dico tanto è così".. e in quel grosso calderone finiscono sia gli insulti gratuiti che i contributi stimolanti e i consigli anche "affettuosi".

quindi quoto te e spleen, credo ormai sia inutile


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

non esageriamo. Bender sa ben distinguere con chi interagisce. 
Ma lo scudo lo ha verso chinunque. Non è che si è chiuso da un giorno all'altro. 
Sempre stato così. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Dici?*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non esageriamo. Bender sa ben distinguere con chi interagisce.
> Ma lo scudo lo ha verso chinunque. Non è che si è chiuso da un giorno all'altro.
> ...


Dici?


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non esageriamo. Bender sa ben distinguere con chi interagisce.
> Ma lo scudo lo ha verso chinunque. Non è che si è chiuso da un giorno all'altro.
> ...


lo scudo lo ha verso chiunque da sempre ed è sempre stato chiuso.

ma quello di cui sono convinta io, è che gli insulti e le offese che riceve ogni volta che scrive gli servano da giustificazione mentale dietro cui rintanarsi per non prendere coscienza di ciò che ha metaforicamente espresso Claudio, ovvero "se tutti vanno contromano, non sarò io che sono contromano?"

quindi, a mio avviso, è per questo che insultarlo a mo di sprono è perfettamente inutile. gli si fornisce soltanto la scusa per non mettersi in discussione.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?



Ciao

leggilo. Lo scudo l'aveva anche con la sua ex, quando le cose andavano bene tra di loro e lei cercava di raggiungerlo in qualche modo, per creare qualcosa assieme. Se nemmeno con lei?


sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggilo. Lo scudo l'aveva anche con la sua ex, quando le cose andavano bene tra di loro e lei cercava di raggiungerlo in qualche modo, per creare qualcosa assieme. Se nemmeno con lei?
> 
> ...


A me dispiace.Mattia è fuori tempo massimo....


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo scudo lo ha verso chiunque da sempre ed è sempre stato chiuso.
> 
> ma quello di cui sono convinta io, è che gli insulti e le offese che riceve ogni volta che scrive gli servano da giustificazione mentale dietro cui rintanarsi per non prendere coscienza di ciò che ha metaforicamente espresso Claudio, ovvero "se tutti vanno contromano, non sarò io che sono contromano?"
> 
> quindi, a mio avviso, è per questo che insultarlo a mo di sprono è perfettamente inutile. gli si fornisce soltanto la scusa per non mettersi in discussione.



Ciao

sulla questione degli insulti, sono pienamente d'accordo. 
Non mi è mai piaciuto come è stato e viene trattato. 
Perciò intervengo poco fino al nulla nei suoi thread. 

Ma lui sa distinguere. Questo intendevo. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sulla questione degli insulti, sono pienamente d'accordo.
> Non mi è mai piaciuto come è stato e viene trattato.
> ...


Saprà pure distinguere ma alla fine cosa distingue se fa come cazzo gli pare a prescindere?


----------



## Spot (8 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non esageriamo. Bender sa ben distinguere con chi interagisce.
> Ma lo scudo lo ha verso chinunque. Non è che si è chiuso da un giorno all'altro.
> ...


Quoto. Il problema non è certo la gente del forum.
E' un atteggiamento egocentrico e molto banale, nel senso buono del termine: di default, quando l'esterno ci mette in grosse difficoltà, ci si tende a chiudersi in difensiva e a convicersi che in qualche modo il mondo ci vada "contro", o sia in qualche modo ingiusto. E per sopravvivere a cotanta ingiustizia si ricorre alla presunzione.

Lo fanno tutti, chi più chi meno. Solo che gli adulti in genere hanno una consapevolezza, o semplicemente una capacità di "adattarsi" all'esterno, maggiore di quella che mostra Mattia.


----------



## Spot (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saprà pure distinguere ma alla fine cosa distingue se fa come cazzo gli pare a prescindere?


Mah... secondo me come dice Brunetta sarebbe più efficace la strada della terapia.
Ha alzato un muro troppo alto per essere scalfito in altri modi.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saprà pure distinguere ma alla fine cosa distingue se fa come cazzo gli pare a prescindere?



Ciao

è di questo che si parla. 
Alcuni dicono che è inutile, altri che prima o poi qualche cosa coglie 
e altri che solo con un aiuto può uscire da questo circolo vizioso. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mah... secondo me come dice Brunetta sarebbe più efficace la strada della terapia.
> Ha alzato un muro troppo alto per essere scalfito in altri modi.


Esatto.Una bella terapia,se viene a roma....una settimana con me....poi vedi....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.Una bella terapia,se viene a roma....una settimana con me....poi vedi....:rotfl:


vengo pure io!


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> vengo pure io!


Certo....io di giorno e tu di notte....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....io di giorno e tu di notte....:rotfl:


ma non gli piaccio io :carneval: di me dice che sono troppo aggressiva e sofisticata..

gli piace un'altra utenta :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

ma chiudiamola qui sennò mi si arrabbia ciccina :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Spot (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non gli piaccio io :carneval: di me dice che sono troppo aggressiva e sofisticata..
> 
> gli piace un'altra utenta :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ma chiudiamola qui sennò mi si arrabbia ciccina :carneval::carneval:


...te sei aggressiva? :rotfl:
Appost'.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> ma non gli piaccio io :carneval: di me dice che sono troppo aggressiva e sofisticata..
> 
> gli piace un'altra utenta :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ma chiudiamola qui sennò mi si arrabbia ciccina :carneval::carneval:


Ma ndi cazzate dai....:rotfl:!MA che non gli piaci?ma certo che gli piaci,e solo che non pensa di poter interagire senza mutande con te,punto.
Lui nella sua mente si crede che quelle poco aggressive sono brave...:rotfl:certo...come no...!


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...te sei aggressiva? :rotfl:
> Appost'.


fisicamente intende  ha visto la mia foto profilo whatsapp :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ndi cazzate dai....:rotfl:!MA che non gli piaci?ma certo che gli piaci,e solo che non pensa di poter interagire senza mutande con te,punto.
> Lui nella sua mente si crede che quelle poco aggressive sono brave...:rotfl:certo...come no...!



no no, non sono il suo tipo.. lui predilige un altro tipo :carneval:


----------



## Spot (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fisicamente intende  ha visto la mia foto profilo whatsapp :rotfl::rotfl:


Apperò... hai capito la banshee...


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Apperò... hai capito la banshee...


Ma neanche più di tanto poi.Ban ha le movenze feline...solo quelle.:up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> no no, non sono il suo tipo.. lui predilige un altro tipo :carneval:


Ma de che?lui pensa solo che quando c'è da trombare si sente più rassicurato da un altro tipo di donna,tutto qui...!Mentree invece ha timore di rimanere statico davanti ad un'aggressiva.....!Ma ve devo spiegare tutto io?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.Una bella terapia,se viene a roma....una settimana con me....*poi vedi*....:rotfl:


Seee così ti benderizzi pure te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



zanna ha detto:


> Seee così ti benderizzi pure te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:a me piace tanto il salame....adoro quelli neri...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma neanche più di tanto poi.Ban ha le movenze feline...solo quelle.:up:


Abbiamo capito. Flessuosa, pelle chiara, occhi e capelli scurissimi. Una bella panterona insomma.
Ci ho azzeccato?


----------



## zanna (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:a me piace tanto il salame....adoro quelli neri...:rotfl::rotfl:


 per tutti gli dei dell'olimpo ...


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito. Flessuosa, pelle chiara, occhi e capelli scurissimi. Una bella panterona insomma.
> Ci ho azzeccato?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non è per questo, è che in quella foto stavo particolarmente acchittata, con tubino e tacchi, e per Mattia l'acchitto è tipo la criptonite per Superman ...vedi discorso camicia :condom:


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito. Flessuosa, pelle chiara, occhi e capelli scurissimi. Una bella panterona insomma.
> Ci ho azzeccato?


ESATTO!:up::up:Un pò gheparda....poi però è una tranquilla.:up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



zanna ha detto:


> per tutti gli dei dell'olimpo ...


Quelli retinati e piombati...così te sgraffiano pure le pareti anorettali....


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ESATTO!:up::up:Un pò gheparda....poi però è una tranquilla.:up:


eh già  l'apparenza inganna....

anche al contrario...


----------



## zanna (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelli retinati e piombati...così te sgraffiano pure le pareti anorettali....


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2015)

Bender dovrebbe essere al lavoro allo stage a Loano.   e sto mese ha pure l'esame da amministratore.

e se non lo passa, stavolta lo banno.

Fatelo studiare.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



zanna ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


So gusti....a te come te pioace er salame?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

ma se davvero esiste tutto questo affetto per bender perché , a questo punto, i consigli e le tirate d'orecchi non si dirottano in privato risparmiando eterni toni paternalistici e opinabili lezioni di vita legittimate non si sa da cosa?
considerazioni spesso giuste, per carità, ma continuare nell'umiliazione di sottoporre il caso clinico al pubblico ludibrio a me non pare propriamente segno di amicizia .
 non si può più permettere (bender) di fare due risate in santa pace perchè scattano le paternali....ma basta


----------



## Spot (8 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender dovrebbe essere al lavoro allo stage a Loano.   e sto mese ha pure l'esame da amministratore.
> 
> e se non lo passa, stavolta lo banno.
> 
> *Fatelo studiare.*


Questa è una considerazione giusta.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no, non sono il suo tipo.. lui predilige un altro tipo :carneval:


Ciao Ban !!! ti sei ripresa dal viaggio ?


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se davvero esiste tutto questo affetto per bender perché , a questo punto, i consigli e le tirate d'orecchi non si dirottano in privato risparmiando eterni toni paternalistici e opinabili lezioni di vita legittimate non si sa da cosa?
> considerazioni spesso giuste, per carità, ma continuare nell'umiliazione di sottoporre il caso clinico al pubblico ludibrio a me non pare propriamente segno di amicizia .
> non si può più permettere di fare due risate in santa pace perchè scattano le paternali....ma basta


le cose sono già state dette e fatte in privato.

 si scrive in pubblico perchè lui viene a scrivere in pubblico e viene insulato in pubblico, ergo si commenta in pubblico.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma se davvero esiste tutto questo affetto per bender perché , a questo punto, i consigli e le tirate d'orecchi non si dirottano in privato risparmiando eterni toni paternalistici e opinabili lezioni di vita legittimate non si sa da cosa?
> considerazioni spesso giuste, per carità, ma continuare nell'umiliazione di sottoporre il caso clinico al pubblico ludibrio a me non pare propriamente segno di amicizia .
> non si può più permettere (bender) di fare due risate in santa pace perchè scattano le paternali....ma basta


Fatto anche questo...ma che ne sai....


----------



## zanna (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> So gusti....a te come te pioace er salame?


Col tiramisù :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Col tiramisù :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mito.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



zanna ha detto:


> Col tiramisù :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho capito,metti il salame nel tiramisù e poi....ho capito...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se davvero esiste tutto questo affetto per bender perché , a questo punto, i consigli e le tirate d'orecchi non si dirottano in privato risparmiando eterni toni paternalistici e opinabili lezioni di vita legittimate non si sa da cosa?
> considerazioni spesso giuste, per carità, ma continuare nell'umiliazione di sottoporre il caso clinico al pubblico ludibrio a me non pare propriamente segno di amicizia .
> non si può più permettere di fare due risate in santa pace perchè scattano le paternali....ma basta


Perchè magari fanno entrambe le cose, a seconda dei casi, permettendo anche agli altri di contribuire.


Così per supposizione eh, da esterna.

Che non mi sembra neanche lo si tratti come un caso clinico.


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Ban !!! ti sei ripresa dal viaggio ?


ciao cara.. purtroppo ancora non del tutto, ho fatto l'enorme stupidaggine di dormire in aereo quindi ho tutti gli orari strani  piano piano 

ho visto dei fondali pazzeschi,  t'ho pensata.  sembrava di stare in un acquario..


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ciao cara.. purtroppo ancora non del tutto, ho fatto l'enorme stupidaggine di dormire in aereo quindi ho tutti gli orari strani  piano piano
> 
> ho visto dei fondali pazzeschi,  t'ho pensata.  sembrava di stare in un acquario..


Davero?io pure certi fondali a focene...


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davero?io pure certi fondali a focene...


eh  pure gli squali ho fotografato..


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eh  pure gli squali ho fotografato..


Qui è pieno.....


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui è pieno.....


:rotfl::rotfl: eh...infatti mi fanno meno paura quelli di là


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: eh...infatti mi fanno meno paura quelli di là


A me non fa paura più nulla,assente,asettico,algido,evanescente.


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non fa paura più nulla,assente,asettico,algido,evanescente.


evanescente? siamo a livello ectoplasma? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao cara.. purtroppo ancora non del tutto, ho fatto l'enorme stupidaggine di dormire in aereo quindi ho tutti gli orari strani  piano piano
> 
> *ho visto dei fondali pazzeschi,  t'ho pensata.*  sembrava di stare in un acquario..


Invidiaaaaaaaaa  Io spero di tornare a fare snorkeling magari convincendo il mio amore a partire per dicembre


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Invidiaaaaaaaaa  Io spero di tornare a fare snorkeling magari convincendo il mio amore a partire per dicembre


dicembre ottimo mese :up: 

io facevo anche diving, dopo l'incidente e i due interventi non mi sono più immersa 

anche se non ne ho sentito assolutamente la mancanza perchè la barriera lì era a riva :rotfl: quindi a occhio nudo già si vedeva bene e con lo snorkeling ho visto di tutto e di più...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dicembre ottimo mese :up:
> 
> io facevo anche diving, dopo l'incidente e i due interventi non mi sono più immersa
> 
> anche se non ne ho sentito assolutamente la mancanza perchè la barriera lì era a riva :rotfl: quindi a occhio nudo già si vedeva bene e con lo snorkeling ho visto di tutto e di più...


Indicente quando eri la' tu?


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Indicente quando eri la' tu?


no, no.. incidente che ho avuto io anni fa, a seguito del quale ho avuto due interventi chirurgici e non faccio più diving perchè la pressione non la posso sostenere...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, no.. incidente che ho avuto io anni fa, a seguito del quale ho avuto due interventi chirurgici e non faccio più diving perchè la pressione non la posso sostenere...


Ah cavolo mi dispiace  Brutta cosa


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah cavolo mi dispiace  Brutta cosa


grazie  comunque sto bene ora, certo mi spiace perchè era una passione per me, però pazienza, come si dice "pensa alla salute"... e poi mi gratifica ed emoziona tanto anche lo snorkeling!

poi ti scrivo in privato l'itinerario se vuoi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se davvero esiste tutto questo affetto per bender perché , a questo punto, i consigli e le tirate d'orecchi non si dirottano in privato risparmiando eterni toni paternalistici e opinabili lezioni di vita legittimate non si sa da cosa?
> considerazioni spesso giuste, per carità, ma continuare nell'umiliazione di sottoporre il caso clinico al pubblico ludibrio a me non pare propriamente segno di amicizia .
> non si può più permettere (bender) di fare due risate in santa pace perchè scattano le paternali....ma basta


Magari se ti togliessi il lucchetto potrebbe parlare anche con te.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari se ti togliessi il lucchetto potrebbe parlare anche con te.


Oggi sei cattiva...pensi che bender meriti questo?cosa ti ha fatto bender?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ndi cazzate dai....:rotfl:!MA che non gli piaci?ma certo che gli piaci,e solo che non pensa di poter interagire senza mutande con te,punto.
> Lui nella sua mente si crede che quelle poco aggressive sono brave...:rotfl:certo...come no...!


Ah perché con me lo saprebbe fare...


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ah perché con me lo saprebbe fare...


Si certo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:neanche a pecora senza guardarti in faccia...


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari se ti togliessi il lucchetto potrebbe parlare anche con te.


Non ho insegnamenti da dare, tranne che  a livello professionale


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

E, pur augurandogl i il meglio, di Bender non m'importa moltissimo


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah perché con me lo saprebbe fare...


no  è che tu gli piaci proprio, quindi anche se c'ha paura si butterebbe....:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no  è che tu gli piaci proprio, quindi anche se c'ha paura si butterebbe....:carneval:


Porca puttana...


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Porca puttana...


Che culo pure te.Io e te siamo gli utenti più fortunelli del forum....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che culo pure te.Io e te siamo gli utenti più fortunelli del forum....:rotfl:


 ma vero!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non ho insegnamenti da dare, tranne che  a livello professionale





Minerva ha detto:


> E, pur augurandogl i il meglio, di Bender non m'importa moltissimo


Prrrrrr


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che culo pure te.Io e te siamo gli utenti più fortunelli del forum....:rotfl:


dai ammazza tu hai moglie e amanti , Nicka ha avuto un incontro de fuego con Mr Nob.... non ve potete lamentà...

pensate a me che sono stata sedotta ed abbandonata sia da marito che da eventuale amante  e non ho spasimanti!


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prrrrrr


era un petino


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> era un petino


Pernacchia meritata


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Se*



banshee ha detto:


> dai ammazza tu hai moglie e amanti , Nicka ha avuto un incontro de fuego con Mr Nob.... non ve potete lamentà...
> 
> pensate a me che sono stata sedotta ed abbandonata sia da marito che da eventuale amante  e non ho spasimanti!


A cazzara.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A cazzara.....:rotfl:


È la verità! Li vedi? So spariti..
E non ho spasimanti


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> È la verità! Li vedi? So spariti..
> E non ho spasimanti


Si,vabbè......:rotfl::rotfl:e poi te hai me....cioè dico....famose a capì il sor oscuro...e lo pii ar culo de sicuro.:up:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,vabbè......:rotfl::rotfl:e poi te hai me....cioè dico....famose a capì il sor oscuro...e lo pii ar culo de sicuro.:up:


casomai mastro oscuro, no "sor" oscuro....

comunque sì, io c'ho te, infatti non me lamento..:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> casomai mastro oscuro, no "sor" oscuro....
> 
> comunque sì, io c'ho te, infatti non me lamento..:carneval:


A cm stai messa bene....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie  comunque sto bene ora, certo mi spiace perchè era una passione per me, però pazienza, come si dice "pensa alla salute"... e poi mi gratifica ed emoziona tanto anche lo snorkeling!
> 
> poi ti scrivo in privato l'itinerario se vuoi


Scrivi, scrivi in mp


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A cm stai messa bene....:rotfl:


di altezza? essì, avoglia :carneval: uno scarto di 24 cm :up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> di altezza? essì, avoglia :carneval: uno scarto di 24 cm :up:


Appunto 24 cm


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto 24 cm


essì  1.67/1.91 sono proprio 24


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> essì  1.67/1.91 sono proprio 24


Si so 24 proprio....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si so 24 proprio....:rotfl:


sì ho capito, io sto cercando di buttarla in caciara ma tu non m'aiuti così  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sì ho capito, io sto cercando di buttarla in caciara ma tu non m'aiuti così  :rotfl::rotfl:


Aiutati che oscuro ti aiuta....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aiutati che oscuro ti aiuta....:rotfl:


sì, per la discesa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sì, per la discesa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nè vero...:rotfl:


----------

